# 585 headset creak



## andy02 (Nov 14, 2002)

My 585 headset creaks when I stand. I have had the headset tightened but that only lasted about a month. Any ideas? 
a


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

Take the whole thing apart, including removing the bearing seat in the frame (they pull out by hand) apply a thin layer of grease to all surfaces of the bearing seats and the bearings and reassemble.

Look down the page a bit for a discussion on proper headset adjustment. Most people have the bearings set too loose.


----------

